# Stromstoß- Treppenhausrelais mit Dimmerfunktion ?



## Nachbar (29 März 2007)

Gibt es eine Stromstoßrelais welches nach eingestellter Zeit das Licht abdimmt?
Ich meine sowas mal gesehen zu haben.... aber weiß nicht wie ich sowas suchen soll (Begriff?)


----------



## floppy (29 März 2007)

Finder hat ein UP Stromstossschalter mit Dimmfunktion (Serie 13.51.8.230). Ich habe das Ding noch nie ausprobiert, aber ich glaube das das Ding nur zum sanften ein- bzw. ausschalten geeignet ist. Schau es einfach einmal an.

Gruss


----------



## zotos (29 März 2007)

Bei Reichelt gibt es auch was "TAST-DIMMER 1" aber ich habe es eben nur für die Hutschiene gefunden ;o( Das gabs mal für in die Unterputzdose ;o)


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (29 März 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> ..( Das gabs mal für in die Unterputzdose ;o)


..und nannte sich Sensor-Dimmer  .

Was der Herr Nachbar sucht, ist ein Teil, welches nach einer bestimmten Zeit ganz langsam abdimmt und ggf. nachtriggerbar ist.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## zotos (29 März 2007)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> ..und nannte sich Sensor-Dimmer  .
> 
> Was der Herr Nachbar sucht, ist ein Teil, welches nach einer bestimmten Zeit ganz langsam abdimmt und ggf. nachtriggerbar ist.
> 
> ...




Ok ich habe es nicht richtig gelesen ;o(


----------



## HDD (30 März 2007)

Hi,
schau mal hier http://www.eltako.com/dwl/auswahltabelle_treppenlicht_zeitschalter.pdf

HDD


----------



## Lotharius (27 April 2019)

Hallo Forum,

ich such einen "Stromstoßschalter mit einem Sprung" der nur in FUP geschrieben ist.

Danke


----------



## Gleichstromer (27 April 2019)

Suche: Stromstoßschalter
FAQ: Stromstoßschalter


----------



## Heinileini (27 April 2019)

Unter einem StromstossSchalter kann ich mir etwas vorstellen und sogar unter einem Sprung, aber was ist ein StromstossSchalter mit Sprung???

Apropos:
Wenn die KaffeeTasse einen Sprung bekommt, war der Kaffee zu stark


----------



## Lotharius (27 April 2019)

Hallo Heinileini und Gleichstromer, 

einen "Stromstoßschalter mit Sprung" hab ich zwar, aber er ist in FUP und AWL. Ich würde ihn gern vollständig in FUP haben.

Lotharius.


----------



## Heinileini (27 April 2019)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Was der Herr Nachbar sucht, ist ein Teil, welches nach einer bestimmten Zeit ganz langsam abdimmt und ggf. nachtriggerbar ist.


"Nach einer bestimmten Zeit" und "nachtriggerbar"? Das klingt nach TreppenhausAutomat und nicht so sehr nach StromstossRelais.
Per SPS und AnalogAusgang lässt sich das realisieren, mit "abdimmen" beim Ausschalten und sogar mit "andimmen" beim Einschalten.


----------



## Heinileini (27 April 2019)

Aaaach sooo! Daher der Sprung. Es geht aber besser mit-ohne Sprung, sogar in FUP:


(Geklaut aus dem Link im Beitrag #8 )


----------



## Lotharius (28 April 2019)

… oder Heinileini war zu stark für die Tass!


----------



## Lotharius (28 April 2019)

Ist aber mit einem XOR-Baustein und nicht mit einem JMP-Baustein - leider


----------



## Heinileini (28 April 2019)

Off Topic, aber ehe ich total verzweifele . . .


Lotharius schrieb:


> Ist aber mit einem XOR-Baustein und mit mit JMP-Baustein - leider


@Lotharius
Irgendwie neigen wir beide dazu, uns gegenseitig misszuverstehen bzw. nicht bzw. falsch zu verstehen. Kann passieren, was soll's.
Du suchst also eine SoftwareLösung für ein StromstossRelais, die sich mit den Mitteln von FUP umsetzen lässt, ohne auf Unterstützung in AWL-Code zurückgreifen zu müssen?
Und die Umsetzung MUSS unbedingt einen SprungBefehl enthalten? Warum? Hast Du einen SonderPosten SprungBefehle erstanden und willst sie jetzt nutzbringend anwenden?
Die Schaltung in dem Bild, das Du selbst gepostet hast, sieht für mich funktionsfähig aus. Für meine Begriffe zwar umständlich, aber vermutlich funktionsfähig.
Ich habe selbst in FUP noch nie mit Sprüngen gearbeitet und kann deshalb nicht aus eigener Erfahrung beurteilen, ob die Schaltung so funktioniert, wie ich sie deute.
Es geht nämlich auch ohne Überspringen des "Bit-Umknips-Netzwerks", indem man die XOR-Funktion als "bedingte Negation" einsetzt - siehe das Bild, das ich gepostet habe. Dort habe ich nicht aus Bequemlichkeit ein Netzwerk davor und ein Netzwerk dahinter vergessen darzustellen. Das Bild zeigt den kompletten Aufwand für die StromstossFunktion - ganz ohne JMP-Baustein und ohne Sprungziel.

Gruss, Heinileini


----------



## Lotharius (28 April 2019)

Der Stromstoßschalter soll mit einem Sprung programmiert sein.
DerStromstoßschalter soll vollständig in FUP programmiert sein.
Es soll kein AWL, SCL oder KOP verwandt werden.
XOR- oder SR-Stromstoßschalter wird nicht gewünscht.
Es sollte schon funktionsfähig sein.


----------



## volker (28 April 2019)

dann füg einfach ein fup-netzwerk ein wo du ein label reinlegst. das ist das sprungziel.
ich gehe jetzt mal von s7 aus. du schreibst ja nicht für welche steuerung


----------



## Heinileini (28 April 2019)

volker schrieb:


> ich gehe jetzt mal von s7 aus. du schreibst ja nicht für welche steuerung


Von S7 bzw. Siemens können wir doch wohl ausgehen. Im Netzwerk 3 seines Bildes steht NOP 0 - das sieht verdächtig nach Siemens, also S5 bzw. S7 aus.​


----------



## Lotharius (28 April 2019)

Anhang anzeigen Stromstoßschalter.pdf


Hallo Volker, 

würde der Stromstoßschalter so funktionieren?


----------



## Lotharius (28 April 2019)

Heinileini du bekommst 99 von 100 Punkten
 es ist von der Firma mit den sieben grünen Buchstaben (siemens)


----------



## hucki (28 April 2019)

Lotharius schrieb:


> Der Stromstoßschalter soll mit einem Sprung programmiert sein.
> DerStromstoßschalter soll vollständig in FUP programmiert sein.
> Es soll kein AWL, SCL oder KOP verwandt werden.
> XOR- oder SR-Stromstoßschalter wird nicht gewünscht.


Ich hoffe inständig, es ist *nur* für die Schule (mit einem praxisfernem Lehrer).

Wenn ja, füge bitte an das Ende die Bemerkung an: "Wer das in der Praxis wirklich so programmiert, wird gerädert und gesteinigt!" (Thema "unnötige Sprünge vermeiden")
Wenn nein und Du das wirklich so auf die Menschheit loslassen willst - bereite Dich vor...


----------



## Lotharius (28 April 2019)

Auf was soll ich mich den vorbereiten? 

          Auf Deine "warme heiße Liebe" oder ist das eine eiskalte Wasserflasche? 


                                                                                 Hucki


----------



## Heinileini (28 April 2019)

hucki schrieb:


> (mit einem praxisfernem Lehrer)


Wir kennen die Absichten des Lehrers nicht. Wenn er von vorn herein schon die naheliegenden und guten Lösungswege ausdrücklich ausschliesst, dann arbeitet er wahrscheinlich darauf hin, verschiedene Lösungswege zu vergleichen - und da dürfen die unnötig umständlichen natürlich nicht fehlen!

@Lotharius
Den 100. Punkt will ich mir jetzt auch noch holen:
Im Netzwerk 2 ist der %E0.3 "S3" überflüssig. Wenn das Netzwerk durchlaufen wird, ist er nämlich immer TRUE.

Ich hoffe wir haben jetzt das


des off topic topics erreicht!?


----------



## Lotharius (28 April 2019)

wußte gar nicht das es für Programmfragmente Punkte gibt's. Du bekommst ihn aber ehrenhalber vollständig. Heinrich

jetz sind`s hundert


----------



## Lotharius (28 April 2019)

Hucki es ist für den Lehrgang zur SPS-Fachkraft


----------



## Fokus6292 (28 April 2019)

..........


----------



## Lotharius (29 April 2019)

Anhang anzeigen Stromstoßschalter.pdf

stromstoßschalter


----------



## hucki (29 April 2019)

Lotharius schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 45497
> 
> stromstoßschalter


Du solltest zumindest Heinileins letzten Hinweis noch einfließen lassen:





Heinileini schrieb:


> @Lotharius
> ...
> Im Netzwerk 2 ist der %E0.3 "S3" überflüssig. Wenn das Netzwerk durchlaufen wird, ist er nämlich immer TRUE.


----------

